
Paris attackers may have used “hard to monitor” Playstation 4 to communicate - randomname2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/11/14/why-the-paris-isis-terrorists-used-ps4-to-plan-attacks/?utm_campaign=ForbesTech&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&linkId=18760395
======
kingosticks
In the nicest possible way, I'm honestly not sure why you'd post this.

------
0x4a42
Xbox's team must be really pissed.

